# Acer Aspire V3-772G oder V5-573G



## Raizor (30. September 2013)

Hi Community,

ich stehe kurz davor mir ein neues Notebook zu kaufen. Als Marke dafür hat sich mittlerweile Acer herauskristallisiert, jedoch kann ich mich zwischen Zwei Modellen nicht entscheiden.

Zum einen das Acer V3-772G für rund 900€, zum anderen das Acer V5-573G mit i5 für ca. 650€ bzw Acer V5-573G mit i7 für ca. 750€.

Besonders wichtig ist mir beim Notebook ein mattes FHD Display, das erfüllen beide Serien. Das V5 jedoch hat ein IPS-Display, was noch mal einen Bonuspunkt bietet. Die Displaygrenze von 15-17 Zoll erfüllen beide Geräte. Desweiteren möchte ich mit dem Notebook auch öfters mal zocken. Es muss nicht mit maximalen Details sein, es soll aber noch schön aussehen bei den Spielen der nächsten 1-2 Jahre. Da bietet die V3 Serie mit der GTX760M einen Vorteil gegenüber der GT750M bei der V5 Serie. Hobbymäßig betreibe ich noch Bildbearbeitung via Photoshop. Dafür sollten aber beide GPUs potent genug sein denke ich. RAM ist erstmal unwichtig. Mindestens 4GB, ich hab aber noch 8GB SO-Dimm 1600Mhz zum Nachrüsten rumliegen. Die HDD würde ich durch eine vorhandene SSD austauschen. Und ich würde gerne auf die neue Haswell-Plattform setzen. 

Weitere Vorteile V3:
- größeres Display
- potentere CPU
- potentere GPU
- mehr Schnittstellen (USB3, mSATA etc)

weitere Vorteile V5
- stromsparender und weitaus längere Akkulaufzeit
- beleuchtete Tastatur
- dünner, leichter
- IPS-Display (bessere Farbraumabdeckung, bessere Blickwinkelstabilität)
- günstiger

Ich kann mich einfach wirklich nicht entscheiden. Preislich könnte ich mir beides leisten, wobei die 900€ schon fast etwas weh tun. Doch lohnt sich die höhere Investition in ein schwereres, größeres Notebook mit mehr Anschlüssen und mehr Power? Gibt es gar noch andere Alternativen? Bis 1000€ würde ich noch mitgehen. OS brauche ich übrigens nicht, damit werde ich noch ausreichen von Dreamspark versorgt 

ich hoffe ihr könnt mich bei der Entscheidung etwas unterstützen 

Greetz Raizor


----------



## Railroadfighter (30. September 2013)

Kommt ganz darauf an wie oft du ihn transportierst.
Das V3 hätte halt gleich 2 Festplattenschächte + mSata, sowie 4 Ram Slots.


----------



## Raizor (30. September 2013)

Grob überschlagen wird der Laptop zu 80% auf meinem Schreibtisch stehen. 
Du empfiehlst also eher das V3?!


----------



## fischer85 (2. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Raizor,

zur Info:

Ich habe mir das V5-573G auch gekauft vor wenigen Tagen. Bin bisher sehr zufrieden.

Habe mir das Modell vorallem gekauft, weil es auch einen mSATA Port hat und das SSD nachrüsten ging Problemlos.

Habe dieses Modell:
Acer V5-573G-54208G50akk NX.MCEEG.015         

Hatte mich auch lange informiert und finde bei diesem Produkt Preis / Leistung wirklich hervorragend!


Gruss
Manuel


----------



## Volcom (2. Oktober 2013)

Acer Aspire V5-573G-54208G50akk i5-4200U 4GB 500GB HD GT750M noOS

Das V5 bekommst du schon für wesentlich weniger Geld, zwar nur mit einem i5 und 4GB Arbeitsspeicher (welchen du ja nachrüsten kannst) aber für lediglich 550Euro bei Cyberport beispielsweise. Evtl vereinfacht es deine Entscheidung - Gute Hardware und Qualität für wenig Geld und es sind nur wenig Abweichungen zu deinen geposteten Beispielen. Spielen kannst du selbst auf einer 750m gut/ok, solang man nicht alle Qualitätseinstellungen aufs Absolute maximum  reißt(zumindest bei Titeln wie Battlefield3 oder Crysis 3). Und für das gesparrte Geld wäre noch eine SSD usw. drin.


----------



## Railroadfighter (2. Oktober 2013)

Wie soll man denn bitte mit einem ULV-Prozessor zocken? Die Kühlung der Notebooks ist mit Sicherheit zu schwach damit der Turbo ausgefahren wird, und dann würde auch eine 780M nichts bringen.
Fürs zocken kommt von den vorgeschlagenen Modellen eigentlich nur der 772G infrage, allerdings würde ich in dieser Preisklasse eher nichtmehr auf Acer setzen.
MSI und Clevo (Hawkforce, Mysn, One) bieten deutlich bessere Geräte an, die sich teilweise auch aufrüsten lassen.


----------



## Raizor (2. Oktober 2013)

ich tendiere mittlerweile eher zum V3, auch wenn mich das Display vom v5 ordentlich reizt. Aber vom V3 habe ich denke 1-2Jahre länger was aufgrund der potenteren Hardware... oder?!
Was gäbe es denn von MSI oder Clevo in dieser Preisklasse? Ich habe auf die schnelle nur dieses hier gefunden, und das hat leider kein FHD Display... das nächste MSI mit FHD Display kostet noch mal 100€ mehr, und ich möchte meine Preisgrenze nicht unbedingt ausreizen.


----------



## Railroadfighter (3. Oktober 2013)

Das W370 kostet bei Hawkforce 900€.
Für den Preis zwar nur mit i5, der reicht aber aus.


----------



## Raizor (3. Oktober 2013)

Also ich finde, das Hawkforce ist keine ALternative, zumindest rein technisch. WLAN ist schlechter, CPU ist schlechter, Garfik nur minimal besser, aber sonst bietet es eigtl nichts, was das V3 nicht auch hat. Jedoch kann ich Gehäuse und Lüftung etc. bzw. allgemeine Aspekte dieser Marke nicht beurteilen.
Ich werde morgen mal zum Cyberport gehen und mir das V3 und V5 ansehen 

Kurz noch ein bisschen Spekulation: meint ihr, dass morgen bei _der großen MediaMarkt-Neueröffnung_ auch einige aktuelle Geräte im Angebot sind?


----------



## iTzZent (3. Oktober 2013)

Du hast eine sehr merkwürdige Geräteauswahl... du scheinst nicht genau zu wissen, was du eigentlich haben willst... denn deine beiden Acer Geräte sind komplett unterschiedlich und spielen in komplett unterschiedlichen Ligen.

Das V3 ist sehr gross, klobig, schwer, laut aber halt sehr leistungsstark.
Das V5 ist komplett auf Akkuleistung und Gewichtsersparniss ausgelegt, deswegen ist es bei weitem leichter, sehr dünn und hat eine enorm lange Akkulaufzeit, dafür ist es nicht ganz so schnell. 

Grosser Nachteil beim V3 ist die schlechte Wartungsmöglichkeit... bei einem Gerät dieser Leistungsklasse muss man nach ca. einem Jahr unbedingt die Heatpipe reinigen, da sonst die Komponenten drosseln. Dies ist bei dem Gerät nicht möglich, somit muss man es einschicken... oder halt selber komplett zerlegen und somit auf die Garantie verzichten.

Hier mal ein paar Alternativen:

MSI GE60-i550M245FD (0016GC-SKU11) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i5-3230M, 2x 2.60GHz • RAM: 4GB •  Festplatte: 500GB • optisches Laufwerk: DVD+/-RW DL • Grafik: NVIDIA  GeForce GT 750M, 2GB, HDMI • Display: 15.6", 1920x1080, non-glare •  Anschlüsse: 2x USB 3.0, 2x USB 2.0, Gb LAN • Wireless: WLAN 802.11b/g/n,  Bluetooth 4.0 • Cardreader: 4in1 • Webcam: 1.3 Megapixel •  Betriebssystem: FreeDOS • Akku: Li-Ionen, 6 Zellen • Gewicht: 2.40kg •  Besonderheiten: Nummernblock • Herstellergarantie: 24 Monate
*ab 663,-*

- CPU ist langsamer wie beim V3, aber schneller wie beim V5
- GPU ist langsamer wie beim V3, aber schneller wie beim V5 (da GDDR5 VRAM)
- es ist deutlich leichter wie das V3 und nur etwas schwerer wie das V5
- CPU und GPU sind recht optimal für das Gerät
- sehr leicht zu warten, da grosse Revisionsklappe
- 2 freie mSATA Slots

MSI GE60-i565M245FD (0016GC-SKU6) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i5-4200M, 2x 2.50GHz • RAM: 4GB •  Festplatte: 500GB • optisches Laufwerk: DVD+/-RW DL • Grafik: NVIDIA  GeForce GTX 765M, 2GB, HDMI • Display: 15.6", 1920x1080, non-glare •  Anschlüsse: 2x USB 3.0, 2x USB 2.0, Gb LAN • Wireless: WLAN 802.11b/g/n,  Bluetooth 4.0 • Cardreader: 4in1 • Webcam: 1.3 Megapixel •  Betriebssystem: FreeDOS • Akku: Li-Ionen, 6 Zellen • Gewicht: 2.40kg •  Besonderheiten: Nummernblock, beleuchtete Tastatur • Herstellergarantie:  24 Monate
*ab 867,-

*(gleiches Gerät wie oben, nur mit besserer CPU, GPU und mit Backlight Keyboard)

- schnellere CPU der Haswell Generation (falsche Angaben von Geizhals und einigen Händlern, es ist der aktuelle i5-4200M verbaut)
- bei weitem schnellere Grafikkarte wie alle anderen Geräte
- Backlight Keyboard

Mit einem GE60 bist du bei weitem besser beraten. Es hat halt die Eigenschaften, die ein Gerät in dieser Leistungs/Gewichtsklasse benötigt. Leicht, schnell, unkompliziert zu reinigen.


----------

